# My new (to me) bike (copied from another thread)



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

[edit]This thread was moved from another thread[/edit]

I'm looking forward to giving the new to me FS bike a proper test at Nepaug Sunday.  I'm having the shock rebuilt by the LBS so I shouldn't have anymore leaking issues!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving the new to me FS bike a proper test at Nepaug Sunday.  I'm having the shock rebuilt by the LBS so I shouldn't have anymore leaking issues!



new bike??  cool what did ya get?

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> new bike??  cool what did ya get?
> 
> steve



I inherited my Dad's old '02 Specialized Rockhopper Comp FSRxc.  I rode it a few times already, but the air shock was leaking so it was a little too squishy...  Should be good to go by Sunday.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I inherited my Dad's old '02 Specialized Rockhopper Comp FSRxc.  I rode it a few times already, but the air shock was leaking so it was a little too squishy...  Should be good to go by Sunday.



Does your current shock have pro-pedal? The FSR suspension also know as a Horst link bobs pretty badly IMO. Thise types of bikes pedal much better with a platform type shock such as Fox shocks with pro-pedal or Manitou shocks with SPV.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Does your current shock have pro-pedal? The FSR suspension also know as a Horst link bobs pretty badly IMO. Thise types of bikes pedal much better with a platform type shock such as Fox shocks with pro-pedal or Manitou shocks with SPV.



No, it doesn't.  I definitely want to upgrade the shock to something with a pedaling platform, but that just isn't in the budget right now.  It was only $40 (and I had a gift certificate to the LBS) to fix the shock I have now, so I went with just fixing it for now.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No, it doesn't.  I definitely want to upgrade the shock to something with a pedaling platform, but that just isn't in the budget right now.  It was only $40 (and I had a gift certificate to the LBS) to fix the shock I have now, so I went with just fixing it for now.



There is always Ebay or the classifieds on RideMonkey.com. What is the eye to eye measurment and the shock stroke? I will keep an eye out for deals.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

6.5 x 1.5 I believe.  Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

So...what's the verdict?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

So far so good.  I need to get used to the rear suspension doing it's thing instead of riding it like a hard tail.  The rebuilt shock survived the first ride just fine.


----------

